# Saddles for babies (human not horse!!)



## Hels_Bells (13 June 2013)

Hello!

I haven't been on here for a very long time as I've had a baby 9 months ago and have been rather side-tracked!

But it just occurred to me the other day that there may be such a thing as a saddle cradle or something similar so I could take little one with me (me on my horse and baby on bomb proof 30yo pony).

Now I know this could be a little controversial as there may be some who are very against taking a baby out hacking from a safety perspective but I am aware of this and haven't made my mind up as to whether I'll go ahead with it but just to mitigate against the thread being sidetracked in to a safety debate I'm really just keen to find out what folks know about "baby saddles"!!


----------



## melbiswas (13 June 2013)

I saw a basket saddle on eBay the other day when I really shouldn't have been looking at more saddles!


----------



## MileAMinute (13 June 2013)

Could you not use a carry sling type device instead, that keeps baby close to you?
I know you haven't decided but personally think it would be a health and safety nightmare, any horse can trip/stumble and not recover, particularly an older one but at the end of the day it's your choice


----------



## Mrs C (13 June 2013)

Google inky dinky saddles. Not used myself but there are vids on youtube I believe


----------



## Mrs C (13 June 2013)

Sorry just reread and dinkys May not be of use as just realised you wanted baby on with you!!


----------



## Mongoose11 (13 June 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=616893&highlight=thought

Thought I'd help you avoid the inevitable.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (13 June 2013)

I certainly would never have a tiny child on a lead rein from another horse at that age. Nor would I want to be riding with a baby in a sling.

Basket saddles keep a child on board but, they are only supportive of the lower back so not very comfortable. 

I do not care how 'bomb proof' any horse and pony are it is not safe for such a tiny tot to be on a pony and led from a horse. At that age they do not need more than a few minutes.
Plus you cannot get a hat to fit a kiddy of that age.


----------



## Horseymumma (13 June 2013)

You be better using the money you spend on a baby carrier on some child care so you can go out riding on your own! I'm sorry, but I have a 10 month old son and I wouldn't even consider this! You must be completely crazy to even think about putting your little one at risk in this way.


----------



## tessybear (13 June 2013)

-repeatedly smacks head off wall-


----------



## weebarney (13 June 2013)

You can get basket saddles but you are going to need someone to lead the old pony and someone to be at baby's side.


----------



## dominobrown (13 June 2013)

We had a good laugh at work, apparently you can get 'baskets' that strap onto the back of the horse which you can stick a baby in. God knows what happens if the horse takes off/ bolts etc etc and why you would to stick a baby in one! Can't imagine it is very safe.


----------



## showpony (13 June 2013)

Are u actually serious?'?


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (13 June 2013)

What would happen if your horse spooked and bolted (your horse may not bolt, but how would it react if some idiot driver clipped it with their car)? You'd either end up with pony following in hot pursuit, or waiting patiently in the middle of oncoming traffic for you to come back.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (13 June 2013)

As mum to a 5 month old I'm struggling not to tell you exactly what I think in very plain English. Please do the sensible thing and leave your precious baby with someone whilst you ride. No horse is totally bombproof and you can't plan for the unexpected.


----------



## Dusty85 (13 June 2013)

Saw this post earlier after only the OP had posted and thought exactly what all the most recent posters have thought...only I didn't post anything as I didnt want to start an argument. 

Im glad the others have though- you KNOW that this is wrong- else you wouldnt have asked us not to have a go. 

Sorry- this is an open forum and we will haul you out on this as common sense seems to have seriously failed you......

If your friends/husband/family havent already told you that you are mad for even considering it then maybe the afore mentioned lack of common sense is a family trait....


----------



## Abacus (13 June 2013)

If you want to take the pony for a walk with your baby on board you can try a basket saddle, assuming she can sit up. Something like this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Basket-Saddle-/281119947296?pt=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item41740dfa20

I would certainly lead the pony though rather than lead from another horse.


----------



## OldNag (13 June 2013)

I really hope this is a wind-up.


----------



## SNORKEY (13 June 2013)

And you lot had a go at me for wanting to take a 1yr old to olympia horse show! &#128563;


----------



## showpony (14 June 2013)

Snorkey I didn't lol, I told you where was best to sit. 

still cannot believe that a mother would really be contemplating putting a baby on a pony . . The mind boggles!


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 June 2013)

SNORKEY said:



			And you lot had a go at me for wanting to take a 1yr old to olympia horse show! &#55357;&#56883;
		
Click to expand...

Get a basket saddle for the child and it will be completely fine. You will need a 40yr old lead rein pony however.


----------



## martlin (14 June 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/inkydinkysaddle

There you go ^^^
As I know absolutely nothing about children, I wouldn't have a slightest clue how old said child would have to be to be able to sit in one, though.


----------



## Auslander (14 June 2013)

martlin said:



https://www.facebook.com/inkydinkysaddle

There you go ^^^
As I know absolutely nothing about children, I wouldn't have a slightest clue how old said child would have to be to be able to sit in one, though. 

Click to expand...

Jesus!! Whatever next? Elf 'n' safety gone wild...whatever happened to sticking a kid on a pony and letting it find its own balance


----------



## poiuytrewq (14 June 2013)

Someone on this forum had a severe pasting for asking about saddles for putting her 2 year old on her quiet cob which she would walk alongside- yet people are suggesting saddles for a 9 month baby to be led off a second horse???? Wtf!


----------



## Abacus (14 June 2013)

I don't think anyone has agreed that the baby can be led from another horse. My post said that I would only put a baby on a lead rein. I would add to that that I didn't do this with my son, who didn't ride until about 2, at which point he was led by one person and held by another. Not sure I see the point in a 9 month old riding at all, but if the OP wants to, she should certainly be on foot next to the baby.


----------



## Silent Knight (14 June 2013)

A a baby should be protected from all risk at all times. It would be crazy to endanger a child in this way. Even a small hiccup on the pony could have catastrophic outcome and social services would certainly  be interested in this activity.  Children grow up before you can blink. Best wait a bit I think.


----------



## Silent Knight (14 June 2013)

I forgot to mention. You baby's neck muscles are not strong enough to safely take the additional weight of a riding hat yet. I'm sure you wouldn't put it on a horse without one


----------



## Auslander (14 June 2013)

Reading my post back, it could be seen as condoning putting babies on horses! Just for the record, I was simply aghast at the saddle that basically holds the child on the pony, and removes any requirement for the kid to learn to balance themselves. I personally don't feel that small children should ride regularly until they are sufficiently developed for riding astride not to damage their joints.


----------



## weebarney (14 June 2013)

How much are them inky dinky saddles ?


----------



## Bedlam (14 June 2013)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/files.poste...195560&Signature=7LShrd48X68M7Jqdt6deSwZCC20=

Something like that OP.....?


----------



## Tnavas (14 June 2013)

Mrs C said:



			Google inky dinky saddles. Not used myself but there are vids on youtube I believe
		
Click to expand...

My friend has one of those for her daughter.

Personally I think it irresponsible to be hacking a baby out with you riding your own horse as well - kids that age are very good at wriggling and climbing off their pony without a care in the world

Take her for a walk on her pony on the lead rein with you walking beside her and holding onto the child's leg - just in case.

At 2½ - 3 yrs old they have a little more concept of height and their safety and are more inclined to stay on - but I've noticed that my friends daughter will suddenly decide she wants off and she goes to get herself off whether the pony is stationary or not.


----------



## SadKen (14 June 2013)

I started riding at 18 months on a pony who was 32! My dad had an arm round me and someone else led the pony, no stirrups obviously so I was just perched on top. Then if the pony had decided to whisk off I would have just been removed by my pa! No hat until I was about 2 and a half but loads of people didn't bother then anyway, as this was 30 years ago and they were only held on with a bit of elastic if you were lucky. Different world! Tnavas I never tried to get off... In fact they had to pull me down at the end when old Misty had had enough!


----------



## noodle_ (14 June 2013)

*picks jaw up off the floor*


..... dangerous!! 

if pony f-ks off as let's face it....even the most bombproof pony can and will.........child goes with pony

that dosent bear thinking about!!!

i think selling a horse is something id rather do than put my child at risk for the sake of riding


----------



## purplerain (14 June 2013)

My daughter started "riding" at about 13-14 months old but always with one person leading the pony and another holding her in place. She started with a little cub saddle, but when she was ready to sit independently we used a western saddle as it gave her more security, until she was ready to return to the cub. By the time she was two she loved bouncing around on her little saint of a pony and several years on is still a very enthusiastic and capable young jockey.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (14 June 2013)

To clarify, I don't think anyone has an issue with a young chillies being given a pony ride but you need to be lead reining said pony from the ground with an available arm to hold said child and if necessary grab it if pony stumbles or spooks. What I and I believe others cannot comprehend is the sheer stupidity of riding a horse and lead reining a baby on the pony at the same time. Total selfish madness.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (14 June 2013)

Child not chillies!!! Flamin phone!!


----------



## *hic* (14 June 2013)

I am aghast.

What age would you all say is ok to put a child on a pony and lead it from a horse?


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (14 June 2013)

Once said child is able to sit up unsupported and wear a riding hat comfortable and safely. I believe I was approximately a year old when first sat on our Shetland. In my case, mum held me and dad led the pony round the field for a few minutes. All children are different I know but personally I don't think mine will be on a pony before a year old and only then with two people as I was. I have a tendency to be rather over protective though so will wait and see.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (14 June 2013)

Sorry Jemma misread your post. Wouldn't lead from another horse until child has a stable seat and can hold reins well, no idea what age but guessing at least 6.


----------



## Mongoose11 (14 June 2013)

Age isn't the issue. Issue for me would be balance, confidence, ability to sit I the pony takes a sudden side step. I am thinking four onwards...


----------



## ozpoz (14 June 2013)

When the child is able to canter - in a normal saddle,(although mine could canter a circle bareback on the lunge at 3).
But in the beginning, the focus should be on the child. The pony should be narrow and saintly and 'short and sweet' sessions will be safe for the young child's joints.
Leading a baby, (or strapping one to rider!), from a horse, is frankly nuts!


----------



## Biscuit (14 June 2013)

Gluttonforpunishment said:



			Sorry Jemma misread your post. Wouldn't lead from another horse until child has a stable seat and can hold reins well, no idea what age but guessing at least 6.
		
Click to expand...

 I rode a shetland pony (off lead rein, but on private land) from about 5 yo but would have happily ridden earlier if i had the opportunity.  I don't think it would have been a problem to lead off another (safe) horse. In particular on soft ground where it won't be a big deal to fall off ( small children bounce.. )


----------



## cob&onion (14 June 2013)

_CJ_ said:



			I rode a shetland pony (off lead rein, but on private land) from about 5 yo but would have happily ridden earlier if i had the opportunity.  I don't think it would have been a problem to lead off another (safe) horse. In particular on soft ground where it won't be a big deal to fall off ( small children bounce.. )
		
Click to expand...

A Child of 3, 4, 5 or 6  or is completely different to plonking a baby under 2 yrs of age on a pony!! especially leading from another horse  no way would a baby under 2 be able to support themselves enough to ride unsupported!!! 

Shocking


----------



## Biscuit (14 June 2013)

cob&onion said:



			A Child of 3, 4, 5 or 6  or is completely different to plonking a baby under 2 yrs of age on a pony!! especially leading from another horse  no way would a baby under 2 be able to support themselves enough to ride unsupported!!! 

Shocking
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't commenting on babies in my post i merely quoted and replied to a poster who felt a child needs to be 6 before being led from another horse. I believe i would have been absolutely fine being led off another horse as a 5yo and probably a fair bit younger, since i was already riding off the rein at 5.

I Don't see the point in leading a baby/pony off another horse, aside frominjury risk it probably wouldn't enjoy it as too young. 

Statistically, who knows how the risk of injury in a basket saddle compares to risk of injury in a car crash.


----------



## melbiswas (14 June 2013)

,We seem to have moved on from the question of saddles.

If you are hoping to make your child a rider I think you need to wait until the child has the balance and coordination for it and to be watching Mum and desperate to have a go themselves.

If you are stuck for childcare and need a horsey fix putting your baby on a horse is not the answer! 
I can think of a number of accidents I have heard about that have involved unsupervised small children around horses. I have even heard of someone leaving their baby in their car when they went on a hack!!

There are a lot of things that change when you have a baby. It does go quickly even if it doesnt feel like it. You will get your life back!


----------



## DanceswithCows (15 June 2013)

I'm not Mrs H&S Nazi, but 9 months is way too young whichever way you look at it.  My 14mo still isn't capable of re-balancing quick enough if the pony flinched or stumbled.  She has been held on a tied pony, by me, ready to whip her off if needed, but is a long way off riding and we just have to accept that and be patient!  A basket saddle's nice in theory but is artificially allowing the child to be on the animal IMO - better to wait until they are physically capable of riding.


----------



## legaldancer (15 June 2013)

A friend has an inky dinky for leading her two year old daughter on a pony.

Regarding leading from a horse - imagine If a small child fell between the two animals and was trampled? Also imagine a small child belted into a basket saddle on a bolting pony. It doesn't bear thinking about.


----------

